# Russian ‘Bazooka Arms’ takes on blogger in MMA bout – and gets beaten (VIDEO)



## Ahriman (Oct 20, 2019)

Russian ‘Bazooka Arms’ takes on blogger in MMA bout – and gets beaten (VIDEO)
					

In one of those events that can definitively be filed under “crazy stuff that happens in Russia,” a man nicknamed ‘Bazooka Arms’ faced off against a blogger in an MMA bout – and ended up getting submitted.




					www.rt.com
				









In one of those events that can definitively be filed under “crazy stuff that happens in Russia,” a man nicknamed ‘Bazooka Arms’ faced off against a blogger in an MMA bout – and ended up getting submitted.

Kirill 'Bazooka Arms' Tereshin made headlines around the world several years ago when he underwent synthol drug injections that gave him foot-wide biceps.  

He regularly updates his 444,000 Instagram followers with his minor celebrity antics, the latest of which involved an MMA bout against Russian blogger Oleg Mongol.

After a feisty build-up in which Tereshin, 23, admitted he’s “not a fighter” but still vowed to see off his punier-armed opponent, the pair finally faced off at a gym in the city of Abakan in the Russian Republic of Khakassia.












						Кирилл Терешин - Руки Базуки on Instagram: “Face to face: Руки базуки @kirilltereshin96 против Алкаш @oleg_mongol  Полное продолжение всего мясо-будет на моём официальном…”
					

9,871 Likes, 710 Comments - Кирилл Терешин - Руки Базуки (@ruki_bazuki_official) on Instagram: “Face to face: Руки базуки @kirilltereshin96 против Алкаш @oleg_mongol  Полное продолжение всего…”




					www.instagram.com
				




And while ‘Bazooka Arms’ rocked his opponent with some shots from his wildly flailing arms early on in the fight, his ridiculous biceps ultimately proved his undoing.

After the action went to ground, Mongol managed to maneuver on top of his opponent, latching onto his arms and forcing him to tap out.

You can watch all the action in the video below, with the fight starting at 13 minutes 45 seconds.  






Earlier this year, Tereshin also tasted defeated when he went up against Russian slapping champion Vasiliy 'The Dumpling' Kamotskiy.

After Tereshin failed to make Kamotskiy so much as flinch with his slaps, the Dumpling sent his big-armed rival sprawling to the floor with his first hit, winning the contest.

---

Just when you thought this kid couldn't be much more of a joke.


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Oct 20, 2019)

his tumor arms are the stuff of nightmares


----------



## Ahriman (Oct 20, 2019)

I honestly can't stand his antics, he's absolutely desperate for attention.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Oct 20, 2019)

It is mathematically impossible for a set of biceps to contrast more horribly with the body they’re attached too.  He has the physique of a redditor who can’t use photoshop correctly.

Also idc how big my arms are, I would not fuck with a vlogger who looks like that in a million years.  That ink alone is sick as shit.


----------



## BlueSpark (Oct 20, 2019)

As Youtube revenue continues to decline, Caddicarus turns to refereeing Russian MMA fights in order to pay for his videogames.


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Oct 20, 2019)

For anyone curious about the Vasily slap-down vid








						Super slapper ‘Dumpling’ Kamotskiy blasts ‘Bazooka Arms’ in latest victory
					

The 168kg (370lb) behemoth from IIansky knocks down his latest victim in a bizarre sport that is becoming extremely popular, especially among YouTube followers.




					www.scmp.com
				









Synthol soldier needs to shoot up something else already 


EDIT: He also has apparently gone through an exploding Synthol injection? 
  i.e.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 20, 2019)

Seriously the fuck is it with spedslavs/central asians wasteland dwellers and synthol?! I remember seeing this shit back last year when we got a look at Lindsey Lohan's new boyfriend sugardaddy





Like if you can afford that shit, then why not spend the money on some personal gym equipment and a decent trainer? Not only will you get muscles but you might be able to actually lift shit as well. Sure you will probably still get your ass kicked by a professional fighter but you might actually be able to lose with some dignity


----------



## Harnessed Carcass (Oct 20, 2019)

BlueSpark said:


> As Youtube revenue continues to decline, Caddicarus turns to refereeing Russian MMA fights in order to pay for his videogames.


Haven't heard that name in a long time, basically forgot he existed as much as The Completionist


----------



## Some JERK (Oct 20, 2019)

look at that dude! You don't fight someone with a face like that! That dude looks like he's fought a stick of dynamite and won.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Oct 20, 2019)

Some JERK said:


> View attachment 978972
> look at that dude! You don't fight someone with a face like that! That dude looks like he's fought a stick of dynamite and won.


The guy looks like a live-action version of a Grappler Baki character.


----------



## Denmark Mafia (Oct 21, 2019)

Some JERK said:


> View attachment 978972
> look at that dude! You don't fight someone with a face like that! That dude looks like he's fought a stick of dynamite and won.



So the other retard thought he had a chance to beat this guy with his freak arms? 

Russia stay winning.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Oct 21, 2019)

Some JERK said:


> View attachment 978972
> look at that dude! You don't fight someone with a face like that! That dude looks like he's fought a stick of dynamite and won.



Wow I didn't expect the Japanese to have the first batch of cat people grown to adulthood already.

Guess those cat genes accelerate maturation.


----------



## Zaragoza (Oct 22, 2019)

Some JERK said:


> View attachment 978972
> look at that dude! You don't fight someone with a face like that! That dude looks like he's fought a stick of dynamite and won.


He looks like Artem Lobov (IRL Dan Hibiki of the MMA community), most Slavs look like that tbh.


----------



## Some JERK (Oct 22, 2019)

Zaragoza said:


> He looks like Artem Lobov (IRL Dan Hibiki of the MMA community), most Slavs look like that tbh.


Sure, but the dude you posted looks like a halfway normal dude, the guy from the OP looks like his skin care regimen involves battery acid and a roofing hammer.


----------



## Remove Goat (Oct 22, 2019)

I mean, no shit. All that synthol does is just make calcified muscle and it's pure aesthetics. A paraplegic could probably kick this guy's ass.

Also, this asshole's still around?


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Oct 22, 2019)

Remove Goat said:


> Also, this asshole's still around?


He had quite a few gigs in russian shows for desperate d-listers last year.
Tho looks like his main following are school kids who can let any meme die. He does some exeptional shit from times to times. He understands that his main sourse of income is his look from now on - noone will give him normal job so he tries to be more and more freaky.


----------



## Martys_not_smarty (Oct 22, 2019)

Damn I thought Ron Perlman was the most caveman looking motherfucker on the planet but that dude surpasses even him.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Oct 22, 2019)

This live action Popeye reboot is getting weird.


----------

